# Seiko Ads From The 70's



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

I cleared out my garage this weekend and found a lot of old National Geographics, left to me by my grandfather. I remember these had nice ads for cars, watches, airliners etc. Found these for Seiko watches - you have probably seen them before, but I thought I'd post them anyway...







( the pics shows up fairly small, but if anyone wants bigger pics just pm/email me ).

*DECEMBER 1971*










*NOVEMBER 1976*










*SEPTEMBER 1978*










*SEPTEMBER 1979*










Knut


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice Knut!







Especially the first one.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

In the first advert. Thanks knut  .


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

raketakat said:


> In the first advert. Thanks knut  .


There you go!







I was hoping someone would have one of the watches pictured - always nice to see them "in person" - thanks!









Knut


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

In the 1976 advert


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> In the 1976 advert


It's all becoming clear Jason!









Didn't know you had those.....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive got this one as well


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Interesting adverts. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------

